# When you are tired of hoppy beers what do you brew?



## Nick667 (18/11/17)

I am just curious what others brew if and when they want something other than a beer with a high hop profile or even what people brew who are not into hop forward beers.
"What type of beer do you like", would be an easy question to ask but I like many different styles and probably many that I havent tried.
On most sites that I check for recipes the most popular recipes are radical IPA,s/APA,s like Pliney the whatever. I recently brewed an American amber and I am really happy with it and brewed another straight after a Sierra Nevada Pale Ale that was happening. I do like this beer.
I have a lot of trouble finding recipes that I feel will be balanced.
Does anybody else have this problem and does anyone have advice or ideas or websites that they can trust.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (18/11/17)

Ahhh, over sucking sour worm lollies? May I recommend the raspberry jube, banana or Belgium truffle chocolate?


----------



## Nick667 (18/11/17)

good4whatAlesU said:


> Ahhh, over sucking sour worm lollies? May I recommend the raspberry jube, banana or Belgium truffle chocolate?




Say, ........ what???


----------



## MitchD (18/11/17)

Brewing classic styles. Available from any online book shop, the only recipe book you'll need.


----------



## manticle (18/11/17)

Altbier, stout, porter, esb, mild, belgian pale, tripel, dubbel, dark strong, wee heavy, saison and the occasional pils.

That's a teeny portion of the various things you can brew that I like to. Even on the hoppy side, you can vary it up from ipa to brown, to us stout to belgian ipa to amber.

Less often on my roster but still enjoyed are dunkel, biere de garde and doppelbock. Less favourite of mine but available to any and all to try are hefeweizen, kolsch, flanders brown/red, lambic, gose and many, many more.

The world is your oyster.


----------



## cliffo (18/11/17)

I always like to have a Kolsch or a Cream Ale ready to tap for such instances


----------



## Blind Dog (18/11/17)

Ordinary and best bitters. Ease up on the crystal (ie 5% light crystal or none), drop the overall IBUs to about 60% of OG and maybe up late hop additions make the late additions about 50% of the total IBUs if you want more flavour but not bitterness. Challenger works well, as do new world hops with a similar AA% like cascade. Great quaffing beers and helps reset the palette when hop fatigue sets in without being boring.

Mind you, bitters in all their guises probably account for ~50% of the beers I brew, so I might be a tad biased


----------



## hobospy (18/11/17)

I'm not a huge hoppy flavour person but I've brewed a few kolsch beers, lagers, bocks and I've just brewed Dr S Golden Ale, messed up the hopping but don't think it is supposed to be overly hoppy.


----------



## Hpal (18/11/17)

I often do a Pilsner, Saison or a Kolsch, very nice and balanced


----------



## Mardoo (18/11/17)

I'll do simple pales, often with the intent of showcasing yeast character. Stouts. Stouts. And stouts, too. Getting into keeping malty lagers on hand.


----------



## Dan Pratt (18/11/17)

most of my beers are hop driven so to change it up a bit I make the following:

wheat beers
porters
Munich helles
saison

its good to have these on tap when you want to taste malt driven or yeast driven styles.


----------



## mondestrunken (18/11/17)

Plenty of ideas here.
Look to the English and German traditions.
Who amongst us can create the perfect English Bitter, Scottish Ale, Belgian, or German Lagers?
All classic, unbelivably drinkable, beer styles.


----------



## Charst (18/11/17)

manticle said:


> Altbier, stout, porter, esb, mild, bel
> 
> The world is your oyster.



The world is your oyster STOUT


----------



## Danscraftbeer (18/11/17)

Also worth mentioning Bronzed Brews. Traditional Australian Pale Ale. Or just your normal beers, Ales, Lagers without making them over hoppy.


----------



## stuartf (20/11/17)

I always try to have a pilsner and ESB or some version of a bitter to hand. Also in the colder months stouts and porters or brown ales go over better than hoppy beers for me


----------



## 2cranky (20/11/17)

I’ve got 2 lagers (“Reality Czech” lager, “Cuzbro” lager ) and a kölsch on tap at the moment. Great alternatives to a hoppy ipa. I’ve also got a nice balanced pale ale. This is my favourite at the moment. So not entirely a departure from hoppy ipas but a great mellow alternative at 5.5% and 39 IBUs.


----------



## timmi9191 (20/11/17)

Wits. German pils and dark ales


----------



## eldertaco (20/11/17)

Hefeweizen and anything Belgian are my go-to when not brewing with half a fermenter of hops.

Planning to hit up some kind of kettle sour next, was going to do it yesterday but turns out my local chemist doesn't stock the inner health beer pills. [emoji107]


----------



## JB (20/11/17)

eldertaco said:


> Hefeweizen and anything Belgian are my go-to when not brewing with half a fermenter of hops.
> 
> Planning to hit up some kind of kettle sour next, was going to do it yesterday but turns out my local chemist doesn't stock the inner health beer pills. [emoji107]


You could also use some pilsner grain ElderTaco. Just maybe use in a hop sock or similar, facepalm from experience.


----------



## indica86 (20/11/17)

Saison. 
Saison.
Saison.

So easy, so good.


----------



## eldertaco (20/11/17)

JB said:


> You could also use some pilsner grain ElderTaco. Just maybe use in a hop sock or similar, facepalm from experience.


That's true, and I did consider it but I'm too scared of putrescdnt puke flavours, even though I plan to flush the headspace with CO2. Everything seems to suggest that using a single strain is best if possible.


----------



## thumbsucker (25/11/17)

For total refreshent brew a sour - your choice of either a quick lato kettle sour or a traditional aged & cellered sour - embrace the funk!


----------



## Judanero (26/11/17)

Pils or lager. I also am a fan of the Helles/ oktoberfest styles, as well as alts and the dark lagers.

Lately I have been using the same malt bill for most of my lager/ pils (4:1 pils/ vienna) but Simcoe for the bittering only, a couple I have also put a very small amount of Citra in the cube, and they've been crackers. Sessionable as.


----------



## shacked (26/11/17)

Saison, Belgian Pale, ordinary bitter and lagers.


----------



## Moad (26/11/17)

I have rediscovered lagers lately, pils, helles and kolsch have gone down very well so far. Will be branching out to some darker largers next.

There are so many styles to try, have a read of the bjcp guide and find something that you might like then find a suitable recipe. Use that as a base and tweak from there


----------



## Coldspace (29/11/17)

I love my hoppy ales IPAs , 
But in the cooler months love my Irish and malty English styles.
Now it's warm, I've just started up a few standard type lagers, 

But I'm going to do an IPL next to satisfy my lager fetish and hop fetish ATM . Haven't done an IPL before but next brew day it's in the planning stages. Prob citra based .

Cheers


----------



## Midnight Brew (29/11/17)

Aussie lager, a session ale (2 malts, maybe 3, 0.5 bitterness ratio, sub 1040), English bitter, Scottish ale, blonde ale, droids dry ale. 

Don’t be afraid of the Aussie lager!


----------



## Coldspace (29/11/17)

Midnight Brew said:


> Aussie lager, a session ale (2 malts, maybe 3, 0.5 bitterness ratio, sub 1040), English bitter, Scottish ale, blonde ale, droids dry ale.
> 
> Don’t be afraid of the Aussie lager!


Got my 2 kegmenters full of aussie lagers ATM , smash session hot arvos


----------



## Sidney Harbour-Bridge (30/11/17)

Stouts ordinary bitter and wheat beers


----------



## SeeFar (30/11/17)

I'll be doing stouts, porters* and malty IPAs when the Summer of Hops is over. 





*May be hoppy similar to Waywards Midnight Cowboy.


----------



## Droopy Brew (30/11/17)

So many options.
Just brewed my first lager- Pils and loving it, so much better than most commercial examples I've tried.
Love a good hefe- completely different taste to hoppy beers but interesting.
Something dark.
Sours. I have only brewed one (gose) however on a recent trip to NZ I blew my Lupulin threshold to bits in the first day and a half. I switched to sours and it opened my eyes. Great for recalibrating over hopped tastebuds.


----------



## hobospy (30/11/17)

Hey Droopy, was interested in trying a sour beer, think I had one when I was going to the Inner Sydney Brew Club but can't quite remember it, was it a commercial one you tried in NZ? Was it any good? Living in Auckland now so keen to know of a good one to go out and try.


----------



## Droopy Brew (30/11/17)

Mate NZ is the place for all sorts of beer you lucky bastard. I tried a heap over there (Wellington), most of them from local or NZ craft breweries.

Sour beers that I recall were very good and you should be able to find locally are- 8wired (this was a belinner Wiess from a hibiscus infused randal- full beer wanker but also fantastic), Fork and Brewer do some great sours, Cherry 2000 gose was my favourite. Macs do a raspberry berlinner wiess- that wasnt bad. Toll I think, was a Norwegian brewery that was in many places and specialised in single hop sours. sur saison and sur Citra were 2 that come to mind- very sour but the nose on them was amazing.

There are loads of good brew pubs and breweries over there. Get to a few and talk to the guy behind the bar- he will know his stuff and will sort you out.

Also worth noting, sours aint sours. If the first one you have is too sour for your liking, try another that is less sour. Gose is a good entry level. Don't have one and decide they are shit, have 4 or 5 different varieties and if after that you haven't found one that you like then decide they are not for you.


----------



## Garfield (30/11/17)

With summer only 3 hours away, I've put away the big hops of my spring ales. I'll be doing Belgians until autumn, including, saison, strong golden, dubbel and a fruit lambic. I also ferment spent grain and distill a blended whiskey each year... but thats a matter for a different forum


----------



## Beamer (2/12/17)

I like to brew an alt beir, saison or kolsch. All very easy summer consumption beers too


----------



## Hawko777 (25/3/18)

Nick667 said:


> I am just curious what others brew if and when they want something other than a beer with a high hop profile or even what people brew who are not into hop forward beers.
> "What type of beer do you like", would be an easy question to ask but I like many different styles and probably many that I havent tried.
> On most sites that I check for recipes the most popular recipes are radical IPA,s/APA,s like Pliney the whatever. I recently brewed an American amber and I am really happy with it and brewed another straight after a Sierra Nevada Pale Ale that was happening. I do like this beer.
> I have a lot of trouble finding recipes that I feel will be balanced.
> Does anybody else have this problem and does anyone have advice or ideas or websites that they can trust.





A cup of flaming tea. lol


----------

